

Ask HN/PG: What's with the influx of "Here's how I got into YC"? - mamatta


======
benologist
Writing startup anecdotes for HN has always been a tiresome form of marketing
various startups choose to do, but I believe the increased rate at the moment
is because YC applications are closing soon.

------
mamatta
Here's 3 examples in the last 24 hours:

Zappier: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4718595> MakeGamesWith.us:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4715627> PayDragon:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4714859>

------
hansy
Zappier explains that the influx is part of the "tradition of recapping YC
experiences, especially around the acceptance process during the beginning of
a new YC batch..."

I read every post like Zappier's and found them all to be immensely useful. I
personally would like to read more.

~~~
hansy
Sorry the startup name is spelled Zapier

------
Robby2012
It's just because today YC applications were going to close. Because of storm
'Sandy' PG has pushed de deadline to Friday but don't worry because when the
application closes no more info about "How to get into YC" will be published

------
jonsterling
Would be entertaining to me if each of the douchewattles who wrote these would
have their offers revoked.

Fuck you if you "hacked your video". You didn't "hack your video". What could
that possibly mean? Just listen to yourself.

------
lumberjack
An attempt at some subtle publicity.

